# Cancelled Portugal going to the Isle of Man



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Following on from the thread re "can we afford fuel for our hobby" We have decided to cut our costs this Spring and go to the Isle of Man for a couple of months
Our early trip last year cost over £600 in fuel and £60 for the ferry

Ferry to the IOM - Liverpool/Dougls return £236 fuel Scarisbrick to Liverpool £6 each way fuel touring IOM say £50 
A saving of over £350

The Island is very motorhome friendly and encourages "wild" camping (need to get a free permit from the Town Hall) 
Lots of clean uncrowded beaches, English spoken and I get the TT thrown in
All looking good --- who mentioned the weather --- fingers and toes crossed that its better than Spain/Portugal last year
Regards to All
Ray


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for that - We were thinking of going to the IOM from Southport this year - I was interested to hear about the wild camping scheme - can you ring and get a permit before you travel? Perhaps you could let me know if you find any good areas to wildcamp - Thanks, Marie


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I would also be interested in the "Wild camping permit". You can have a look at Manx weather and get more info on this link http://www.gov.im/tourism/webcam/webcam.aspx?webcam=3


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

So you want to save a few hundred quid and freeze and get wet :roll: 
I thought m/homing was to enjoy and see the sights, What are you going to do after the first week.

tony


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> So you want to save a few hundred quid and freeze and get wet :roll:
> I thought m/homing was to enjoy and see the sights, What are you going to do after the first week.
> 
> tony


I agree with Tony. We were there over last Easter. Admittedly Easter was early last year but it was was the wettest one in over 20 years we were told. As to the island itself we felt that there were bigger mountains; better coastal scenary; and more attractive rivers on the mainland. Plus, if you travel with a dog we found the island to be quite dog _un_friendly (with one or two notable exceptions).


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

The IOM is a fantastic place and the weather can be surprisingly good there.
I haven't been for a few yeas and wish I could go for a couple of months. 
I would be interested in keeping up with how the trip turns out.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Georgiemac...No, you can't ring up. You get the permit (which only covers Ramsey) from the tourist dept. at Ramsey town hall and they need to see your Vehicle Insurance, you can apply by post.


----------



## Stormycat (Aug 9, 2007)

Jimmy 
I don't know why you say the Island is dog unfriendly?
I live here and there are plenty of dogs.
Our friends who we go wild camping with on a regular basis have 2 dogs and they always come with us.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I think a lot on here go away for the winter period, IoM in winter should be interesting. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Great HolidayHi*

Hi All, 
Update on Isle of Man 
8 weeks away only 3 days of absolute downpours so no problems there - however local opinion was that the period we were there the weather was exceptional 
I would say the island is the most motorhome friendly country in Europe with 2 "official" ie permit required camping areas and almost the rest of the island free to roam and park up 
Permit for the camping area in Ramsay now has a £12 fee and last the entire season(no tents) 
The Permit for the Claddaughs RRecreationalarea is free and here you get tiolets/water and waste disposal(tents permitted) 
Huge areas around the coast are used for motorhome only camping as there are not usually any facilities 
For the motorcycle lovers you get almost none stop racing/sprints/drag racing etc etc all for free!!! and membership of the National Trust gets you into most of the islands historical attractions FOC, a low cost permit gets you trout fishing at well stocked reservoirs sea fishing is all around 
The island is truly beautiful with great beaches/"mountains" and uunspoiledcountryside 
We will be returning 
Regards Ray


----------

